# Spielen unter Linux mit VMWare - mittlerweile machbar?



## Gast201808272 (23. Mai 2018)

Ich eröffne mal dieses Thema, da ich vor kurzem darauf aufmerksam wurde, dass VMWare mittlerweile eine recht gute 3D Beschleunigung bietet (bis DirectX 10.0 Funktionalität, soweit ich informiert bin). Mein letzter Versuch ist bereits Jahre her, damals war nicht an Spiele zu denken. Mit Oracle VirtualBox ist das auch immer noch so, das nutze ich gelegentlich dienstlich für software, die nur auf Windows läuft.
Nun soll das mit VMWare besser funktionieren, also teile ich hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit. Mein Setup sieht so aus, dass ich hauptsächlich Linux Mint 18.3 benutze und WIndows 7 Prof. auf einer Zweitpartition liegt. Das wird gelegentlich für Spiele benutzt (und nur dazu). Ich möchte aber perspektivisch von dieser Lösung wegkommen, da ich nicht jedes mal den PC neustarten will, wenn mal ein Spiel laufen soll. Von den update Orgien will ich mal gar nicht anfangen (Windows läuft eben selten bei mir und wenn dann geht die update Flut eben los).
VMWare Workstation Player habe ich mir in der aktuellsten Version auf Linux installiert. Als VM habe ich ebenso Windows 7 installiert, was ich mit dem "realen" Windows 7 vergleichen kann.

Folgende "Hardware" habe ich dem virtuellen Windows gegeben:
CPU: 8 cores (wobei ich nicht weiß, ob hier echte cores oder threads genutzt werden)
RAM: 8 Gb
Grafikkarte: 2 GB RAM (das ist momentan die maximal mögliche Menge)

Meine physische Grafikkarte ist eine Geforce GTX 970 mit 4 Gb RAM.

Der erste Test war 3DMark 06, Einstellungen auf standard (1280x1024 pixel); hier sind die Ergebnisse:

Windows 7 real:
22347 Gesamtpunkte

Windows 7 virtuell:
18039 Gesamtpunkte

Mir fiel auf, dass es sporadisch zu slowdowns während der Tests kam, das werde ich weiter beobachten.
Auch werde ich dann mal Spiele testen, denn dieses erste Ergebnis sieht vielversprechend aus, finde ich.

Wenn noch jemand Erfahrungen, Tips oder Anregungen hat, würde ich sie gern lesen


----------



## lunaticx (24. Mai 2018)

Moin,

spielen unter Linux mit Windows 7/8/10 ist möglich wenn du eine dedizierte Grafikkarte an die VM durchreichst.

Ist allerdings ein kleiner Konfigaufwand. Vorraussetzung hierfür sind zwei Grafikkarten (Mit Wayland solls sogar nur mit einer gehen).
Als Standardvorgehen gibts ein HowTo auf Basis von Archlinux:

PCI passthrough via OVMF - ArchWiki

Geht aber eben auch entsprechend mit anderen Linuxdistributionen.
Performance beläuft sich nahe Baremetal (ca.95%)


----------



## Gast201808272 (24. Mai 2018)

Das war mir bisher immer zu kompliziert, daher hab ich davon die Finger gelassen. Mit nvidia gtx gpus geht es meines Wissens auch gar nicht?

PS: Verstehe ich das richtig, dass diese Methode nur mit einem hypervisor funktioniert?


----------



## riemann (24. Mai 2018)

Mit VMWare nicht, aber mit KVM und QEMU kann man direkt per PCI passthrough die Grafikkarte nutzen.


----------



## Gimmick (24. Mai 2018)

riemann schrieb:


> Mit VMWare nicht, aber mit KVM und QEMU kann man direkt per PCI passthrough die Grafikkarte nutzen.



Da muss man aber dazu sagen, dass durchgeschleifte Hardware vom Host-OS nicht genutzt werden kann.


----------



## lunaticx (24. Mai 2018)

Hilps schrieb:


> Mit nvidia gtx gpus geht es meines Wissens auch gar nicht?



Geht mit jeder GPU. Der VM ists egal was du dorthin durchschleifst 



Gimmick schrieb:


> Da muss man aber dazu sagen, dass durchgeschleifte Hardware vom Host-OS nicht genutzt werden kann.



Stimmt so auch nicht. Zum einen mit Wayland geht das wohl ...
Und zum anderen kannst du auch den XServer neustarten wenn du die VM startest ... und dort dann erst die dedizierte Karte durchschleifen lassen.

Edit:


Hilps schrieb:


> Das war mir bisher immer zu kompliziert, daher hab ich davon die Finger gelassen.



Klingt komplizierter als es ist ... 
Ist halt einmal Aufwand dich einzulesen etc. Wenn du den Dreh raus hast gehts dann 

Edit2:

Damit es hier noch komplett wird ... der Guide zum GPU-Hotplugging
How To: pass GPU to VM and back without X restart * Arseniy Shestakov

Habe ich selbst noch nicht ausprobiert mangels Zeit

Oder das was auch klappt ... Looking Glass benutzen ... 
YouTube


----------



## Gast201808272 (26. Mai 2018)

Mal ein update von mir:
Die Frage aller Fragen: Can it run Crysis?

Ja, es geht, aber mit Einschränkungen. Settings:
Alle Details auf Sehr Hoch, 1920x1080, AA ließ sich nicht aktivieren.
Das Spiel läuft sehr flüssig, wenn es denn mal fertig geladen ist. Es gibt teils üble Laderuckler, die sonst (auf nativem OS) nicht auftreten.
Man muss teils 2 min warten, bis es losgehen kann. Das ist relativ suboptimal 
Mal eine Frage: Der virtuelle RAM für die Grafikkarte wird woher bezogen? Vom tatsächlichen VRAM oder dem Hauptspeicher?

Sieht wohl so aus, als müsste ich mich doch mit pcie pass through befassen


----------

